#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 攝影寫真 >  > [風景] 台北的天空

## 極光

忙考試，有一陣子沒來了。

這是去台北時在車上拍的，不過隔熱紙太黑，拍起來灰灰的，
不過還是覺得很漂亮，貼上來跟大家分享~OWO

----------


## 斯冰菊

TO  極光：

      這十幾張照片頗能表現台北的常年天氣：陰多晴少。就算是晴空萬里，也難免有幾片雲。本狼之前頗為討厭台北的天空，雖然狼窩在此，然而台北常年陰雨，天空不時烏雲密佈，甚至於炎夏之時閃電四射；台北冬天亦雨，天冷而其冷又不足以令雨變為雪，令本狼甚為難受。

而懷舊的本狼也想起在幾十年前有一首歌就叫做《台北的天空》，是由王芷蕾所唱，畫面配上音樂與歌聲應該頗為耐狼尋味。
【台北的天空】：http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GEotUC9v-Q4

----------


## 狗熊

> 這十幾張照片頗能表現台北的常年天氣：陰多晴少。就算是晴空萬里，也難免有幾片雲。本狼之前頗為討厭台北的天空，雖然狼窩在此，然而台北常年陰雨，天空不時烏雲密佈，甚至於炎夏之時閃電四射；台北冬天亦雨，天冷而其冷又不足以令雨變為雪，令本狼甚為難受。


`````自己以前的時候,也是住台北,台北天氣幾乎就是這樣 :wuffer_frown: 
而現在是在基隆,有比台北好一點,但也只限夏季而已;冬季的時候跟台北幾乎沒二樣 :wuf_e_frown: .

----------

